# Killington Monday



## powhunter (Jan 3, 2010)

Heading up to the beast tomorrow...Heard the trees are pretty damn good.

steveo


----------



## Philpug (Jan 3, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Heading up to the beast tomorrow...Heard the trees are pretty damn good.
> 
> steveo



Gonna be in a Citron DNA jacket, gray helmet and gray pants. Skiing Kastles.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

So I started out for the K monday...Going thru northhampton mass when a state cop pulls me over. He said the reason I pulled you over is because your drivers licence has been suspended in mass because of an unpaid ticket in 2004.  He basically just ran my plate randomly while I drove by??  Anyways he said I cant drive and my options are to have the car towed off the highway, and have a licenced driver drive it home or have it towed to the ct border then I can drive it.  I chose to have it towed to the ct border and $340.00 later i was on my way home....So the ticket in 2004 was for failing to signal while changing lanes which I mailed in not guity, and never heard back so I assumed it was nolled

steveo


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, Steve, that sucks!  Sorry you went through that!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2010)

powhunter said:


> So I started out for the K monday...Going thru northhampton mass when a state cop pulls me over. He said the reason I pulled you over is because your drivers licence has been suspended in mass because of an unpaid ticket in 2004.  He basically just ran my plate randomly while I drove by??  Anyways he said I cant drive and my options are to have the car towed off the highway, and have a licenced driver drive it home or have it towed to the ct border then I can drive it.  I chose to have it towed to the ct border and $340.00 later i was on my way home....So the ticket in 2004 was for failing to signal while changing lanes which I mailed in not guity, and never heard back so I assumed it was nolled
> 
> steveo



Damn that sucks! :smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 6, 2010)

powhunter said:


> So I started out for the K monday...Going thru northhampton mass when a state cop pulls me over. He said the reason I pulled you over is because your drivers licence has been suspended in mass because of an unpaid ticket in 2004.  He basically just ran my plate randomly while I drove by??  Anyways he said I cant drive and my options are to have the car towed off the highway, and have a licenced driver drive it home or have it towed to the ct border then I can drive it.  I chose to have it towed to the ct border and $340.00 later i was on my way home....So the ticket in 2004 was for failing to signal while changing lanes which I mailed in not guity, and never heard back so I assumed it was nolled
> 
> steveo



Might have to rethink the crowd that I am running with...:grin:

That sucks and only can guess you have a lot of aggravation and phone calls to make to clear this up.


----------

